# Kindle 3 GPS capability?



## Weyland (Dec 31, 2010)

I gather, from googling _kindle 3 gps_, that my new Kindle has some ability to display my approximate location, by triangulation using mobile-phone masts or some such.

I've read a lot of the google hits but am still unable to work out how to do it. The FAQ here says nothing, and SEARCH doesn't find anything useful.

I'm a complete Kindle newbie (loving it so far). Anyone know how to do this?

(I have the 3G model, and a WiFi router at home. Web browsing works fine, but I can't figure out how to do the GPS stuff.)


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Weyland, interesting find! I'm sure you've been to this page already, which tops Google results for "kindle gps":
http://www.laptopmag.com/advice/tips/amazon-kindle-tips-and-tricks.aspx?page=2

It says that, when in Browser mode, hitting Alt-1 will plot your location in Google Maps, then Alt-2 and Alt-3 will plot nearby gas stations and restaurants. That page apparently must be talking about earlier versions of the Kindle, as they took the number keys away with the Kindle 3.

This key combination is especially problematic, because the way to type a "1" with the K3 is to hit Alt-Q, so you're already hitting the Alt button to produce the number 1.

I'd also be interested in hearing if anyone has figured out how it might work on the K3. Or anyone with an earlier Kindle who can verify that it worked?


----------



## Weyland (Dec 31, 2010)

> I'm sure you've been to this page already


Yes, I tried all the Alt-n stuff, but realised it was out of date.

Interesting id, Ice. At first I thought you meant James Blish's Ice-IV, but eventually the Vonnegut penny dropped. Two brilliant visionaries.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There has never been GPS capability.  On the K1 there was a rudimentary location system that was based on triangulation of nearby cell towers.  You had to leave the cell radio on for it to work at all, which would drain the battery pretty good, and it wasn't very accurate, especially in comparison to true GPS devices or apps.

I don't think it was kept as a documented feature on later versions, though it might still be available somehow if you know the trick.


----------



## chovan (Jun 20, 2011)

On the first day with my kindle, I saw a message saying something like： “You are at 234 ABC Ave, the last house number of this street is 432. Continue to that address?”

The address shown was not my address and I clicked "No." without thinking. Only if I knew how to make a screen shot then!

Never see this message again...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It worked on the early version of the K1 software, but got broken somewhere in the updating process. As far as I know, it has never worked on a K2 or K3.

Mike


----------

